# New Boy in the House!



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi everyone, I've been posting throughout the last year with questions for Dexter & Rollo, the two Maltese I lived with and took care of along
with their owner, my friend and old roommate. 

Now I have my own little malt boy!
The ADORABLE Mr. Chowder! Many of you will recognize him from Stacy
and Marina's crew! He turns two in October ... the same birthday as me even! cool, right?

He's been so awesome, I totally love this little guy.

Here's a picture of us taken the other day, plus a few of chowder just
getting used to the new house:


























P.S., I still see and help out with Dexter and Rollo while Rick (their
owner) is at work since my schedule allows me to be home alot - so
we'll get lots of maltese playdates.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

ohhhh Mr. chowder is a CUTIE!!!! :wub: :wub: He looks like such a happy boy!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

CHOWDER!!!! Omg, he looks so great. I got the pleasure of meeting this boy at a show and I just LOVE him! I can't say how excited I am that someone from here has him. Big congratulations on your new addition, he looks so happy to be there with you! He looks adorable in his puppy cut. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations! He's so cute.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwww he looks like a puppy!!!!! :wub:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Chowder looks like a puppy with his hair cut short, I love it :wub: :wub: Congrats!! How cool that you guys share the same birthday, I wish you many years of happiness together!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I am so glad to see Chowder......Congratulations for getting such a great little guy!!! You know you are getting such a quality dog from Stacy and the BEST part is we get to enjoy seeing him too!!! He is beautiful!!! I am so HAPPY for you and your sweet baby!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

He is so cute!!! :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

oh my! Chowder is going to be two already????? Geez, where does the time go? 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! You've got yourself a "keeper"!!!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

awww chowder is sooo cute! he looks like a little puppy :wub: :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! I didn't realize that Chowder is already 2 yrs. old. Congrats! He is a very handsome little man.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

You both are absolutely adorable. Congratulations!
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

You both are two cuties! :wub: 

Congrats on adopting Mr. Chowder you both look like you are very happy.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh my goodness, Chowder!!! :chili: 

I have always been in love with that boy, you are going to have so much fun with him I'm sure! I can't believe how different he looks in a puppy cut, I had no idea that was Chowder until I read through your post! lol

Congratulations on your new "baby" boy!!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: Oh Chowder Baby!! How cute you are in your new short hair!! I'm so happy you have found your forever home! Bless you and your new Daddy and hope we see lots of you! :wub: :wub:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Awww! I'm so glad to see who got Chowder. I'm so glad its an SM member. Now we can see him all the time. Congrats!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow, how precious is that little guy?! And may you have many, many wonderful years together, too. :aktion033:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

That is so great. You have one of my favorite boys. I'm sure he'll be a wonderful addition to household.


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

He's adorable!!! Have fun


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats :aktion033: . I love little man Chowder :wub: . I'm so glad he's found a great home with sm member. Love his new haircut.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Yeah!!! I am so glad you are posting here! I have Chowders brother Frankie! I was hoping to see him last weekend when I met Stacy at the Dog Show, but she said you had alrady picked him up. He looks GREAT! You can look at his other brother too here on SM. His name is Mateo and he is owned by Joyomom. All three look so much alike. Alot like Caddie their mom! Congrats on adding Chowder to your family and please post lots of pics. Oh, and Happy Birthday to both of you!!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I am so happy to see Mr. Chowder has found a perfect forever home!! He looks absolutely adorable in his little puppy cut :wub:

Congrats & Welcome to the Bellarata Family (McKenzie is from Stacy - Caira is her mom)!!

We'll all have to have another meetup!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Awww! There is my sweet boy! He looks sooo happy!!

I would also like to say that it's my fault Chowder's hair is so short. He had out of control matting and I had no choice. He looks cute though with the short do!

Erik, thank you sooo much for giving him such an amazing home. Marina was actually very ok about Chowder leaving us because she knew he'd be well loved and spoiled - and I honestly was expecting a lot more tears from her. 

You have to post some pics of Chowder's new bro!


----------



## maltlove (May 23, 2009)

He is so cute! Congrats!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

your soooo lucky, I love that boy :wub: may you both have many wonderful years ahead


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Well welcome to Orange County Mr Chowder - how exciting 

Chowder needs a play date with Miss Bella 

I live on the other side of the freeway in Mission Viejo - maybe your view is of that ????


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

On getting your little boy Chowder. 

Tina


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Wow, CONGRATULATIONS! Chowder looks sooo adorable. So happy he found a great forever home. He is just too cute.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats on little Chowder!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Congratulations and welcome Chowder, and daddy. :biggrin: I think that you two were really lucky finding each other and we're so happy to find you on SM. Keep those pictures coming. So do you think he's Manhattan Chowder or New England Chowder and why? :rofl: Watch your answer, you've got members from both here.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Congratulations! :aktion033: :aktion033: Chowder is such an adorable little guy! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

The two of you look like the perfect match!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

We love Chowder and are so thrilled he has a new forever home with you. He looks so happy. Please keep us updated with pictures and stories. We can't get enough of those Bellarata babies around here.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Chowder is ADORABLE! :wub: :wub: He has a handsome Daddy, too.  

:cheer: Happy Birthday to both of you!!! :cheer:


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments everyone! :biggrin: This little guy is awesome, he cracks me up. 

His new brother is a Chihuahua-mix (not sure what with), his name is Bisou and he's 5. I've caught them playing a few times today when they think I'm not watching them ... play-bowing to each other, running in circles with toys. Cute stuff. Bisou is on the shy side, but he's warming up to Chowder nicely.


Pammy4501 - I hope I get to meet Frank sometime, he looks amazing (as does Lola)! I'm not sure if I've seen Mateo, but I'm going to look for him when I can get back to the computer tomorrow. Oh, and thanks for the birthday wishes!

Thanks for the Bellarata welcome MandyMc65! I look forward to looking at all of his relatives.

And a big thank you Stacy! I could tell as soon as I met you guys that you are really good people. I'm happy to give Chowder a great home, and spoil him on a regular basis 

Oh, and LennaBella, I'm in Laguna Niguel, so you're a neighbor. We should have a meetup!

Here's a picture I just took of Bisou on the chair across from Chowder and I (on the couch). And then a picture of Chowder in the kitchen with Dexter and Rollo from this afternoon.


















Thanks everyone again for the well wishes!

oh yeah, and as to whether he's Manhattan or New England? ... I'm not sure. He was named after the cartoon character on Cartoon Network! So I get to dodge that bullet. LOL :chili:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations! I've always enjoyed seeing pictures of that beautiful boy.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations on getting Chowder and Happy Birthday to you both. Chowder is such a sweet heart. I just love love love his puppy cut.

Did Stacy cut him herself? If she did she did a great job. He looks awesome :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Congrats! Chowder looks like a puppy, he's such a cutie! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww Chowder is looking GORGEOUS.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

COOL! Another O.C. member! I have two beautiful female maltese, rescues both. We live in Laguna Beach and would love to meet up with all the OC maltese. Happy Birthday to you both! artytime:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

You seem so pleased with that handsome hunk Chowder! You have a wonderful little family there!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Aww - so glad to see Mr. Chowder :wub: and thrilled that he's with "one of us," so we can go on seeing him! Wishing you many happy October
birthdays together!!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

awhhhh he is precious. absolutely adorable in his little black jumper sitting there so pretty.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome Erik to the Bellarata Familia!!!! So, so excited to see you and Chowder on SM ! ! !

Mateo is my lil guy and Chowder and Frankie's brother - I like to call them the Brothers Bellarata!

Chowder is adorable and I am thrilled that you have given him his forever home. 
Stacy is a fabulous mentor and friend! Getting Marina's stamp of approval is a huge thing to me, as I just love her! 

Love your pictures and Bisou is a cutie! 

Looking forward to a big Bellarata meetup!!!!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

He is positively gorgeous, and he looks very happy!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

He looks so sweet in his new cut. :wub: :wub: 

Congrats to you and Chowder!! Enjoy! :wub: :wub:


----------

